# Help a trampled lawn bounce back



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I spent the weekend removing some old shrubs, cutting a new landscape bed, planting new plants and spreading mulch. All this activity left some of the lawn around the bed a little beaten down and matted. I raked it up as best I could and even used the blower on it, but it's still little oking a little sad. Any ideas to help it bounce back? A hit of milo maybe? Water?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I'd water. When grass leaves footprints behind that indicates it needs a good soaking. Personally, I'd skip the milo unless you have irrigation.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Lucky for you we have dry, cool, sunny weather in NJ right now. Perfect for helping your grass bounce back.

Likely the grass was heavy from all the rain and that's why it's staying down. It should pop up in a day or 2.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I get trampled grass all the time in my yard. Whether it be from me galavanting around doing who knows what, to my kids running around like maniacs or throwing some serious corn hole tournaments. Guess what I do about it? Nothing. I don't rake, I don't blow. I literally do nothing. Yea, it looks ugly for a while, but it eventually bounces back and you can't tell.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

It takes heavy sustained traffic to completely kill grass so you should be just fine.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Areas of my lawn got mangled a few months ago. I used a blower to stand some of the grass back up. Within a month or so, it was looking much, much better. At the present time, no damage is detectable except in areas where the grass was uprooted.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Cool, thanks everyone. I knew it would come back, just wasnt sure if there was any way to aid.... it kinda sucks to spend all day cutting a new bed, getting a clean edge, just to have the grass around it look a little crappy. Oh well, I need to work on my patience.


----------

